

ShowHn: Nychood, where you should live in NYC based on foursquare checkins - jayzalowitz
http://nychood.com/

======
quahada
Awesome concept. I like the simple design.

The algorithm didn't work so great for me. I regularly check in on 4sq, so the
data should be there. I work in DUMBO, live in Bed-Stuy (don't really like it,
but it's cheap. that's how you bootstrap!)

I mostly go (& check into places) in DUMBO and Downtown Manhattan. But
recommendation put me in Hell's Kitchen, which doesn't really work for me. The
next three suggestions put me in Queens.

It would be nice if you could factor price into the algorithm.

